# Cateye halogen headlamp (no battery)



## palinurus (8 Mar 2009)

This has been sitting in my bits box for ages, there's a slim chance that someone might want one of these.

It's a Cateye 10W headlamp, it originally came with a sealed lead-acid battery (the whole setup was called RC220 or someting similar), I lent it to someone and only the headlamp came back.

It comes with a standard Cateye bracket, looks like this- not great quality pictures.







PM me if it's any use.


----------



## gbb (9 Mar 2009)

Hope you dont mind me poking my nose in Palin ...If anyones looking for a good homebrew led light mount, this is exactly what i used. (the base of the light and the mount)


----------



## palinurus (9 Mar 2009)

Poke away, if it'll help me clear another thing out of my bits box.


----------



## eldudino (10 Mar 2009)

Could I have it as a spare? I may look into linking the two together.
Thanks.


----------



## palinurus (10 Mar 2009)

Of course, PM me your address and I should get it in the post at the weekend.


----------



## eldudino (10 Mar 2009)

*Cateye*



palinurus said:


> Of course, PM me your address and I should get it in the post at the weekend.



Hi,
My address is ...

... removed by one of the mods.

Do you want me to paypal you some funds for the postage/a beer ?

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## eldudino (10 Mar 2009)

oops, should have pressed pm rather than put my address on there... let the spam mailing begin :-(


----------



## Tharg2007 (10 Mar 2009)

ohh, now we all know where you live!! looks nice


----------



## Joe24 (11 Mar 2009)

Quick!!! Sign him up to dodgy porn!


----------



## eldudino (11 Mar 2009)

Joe24 said:


> Quick!!! Sign him up to dodgy porn!



You may do so if you can find one I've not already registered with!


----------



## Tharg2007 (17 Mar 2009)

if anyone has any dead ones or similar please can i have  cheers


----------

